# Umm...ok....here is my OTHER ultimate combo



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I thought my Tree of Life with my Dragonfly/butterfly custom DecalGirl skin was the ultimate combo, but look here at the skin with my Dragonfly Pond in sky blue. Wow! It matches perfectly!! Oh my. Gosh, it will be nice to switch off the two Oberon covers with this skin. What a beautiful, beautiful skin. Thanks to the lady who customized this skin. The most beautiful I've seen to me.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's the Oberon Tree of Life in Saddle with the custom skin that I've already posted, just to compare:


----------



## SuziPatrick06 (Mar 12, 2010)

Those are both really pretty..still waitng on my cover..I love how the blue cover makes the butterfly pop!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the new combo with the Dragon Fly Pond cover also. The DragonFly Pond in sky blue is beautiful.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My skin is similar. It looks really gorgeous with the black Wild Rose cover too...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> My skin is similar. It looks really gorgeous with the black Wild Rose cover too...


I been thinking of getting the Black Rose cover for my nook. How does it look in person?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> I been thinking of getting the Black Rose cover for my nook. How does it look in person?


It's one of those covers that pictures can't do it justice. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's one of those covers that pictures can't do it justice. It's gorgeous.


Thanks that is what I wanted to know. I may end up ordering one . Change that to I just ordered one.  for my Nook that is.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh Rhonda, that is gorgeous too!!!!!

Thank you so much for posting it for us to drool over. lol  I know I will be happy with both combo's now!!!!

(((hugs))) You're a peach!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

What a beautiful skin! And the cover makes me want to go shop for one now. Cool.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, that really is a match made in heaven!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, Rhonda, those are both gorgeous! And when you were deciding, I definitely liked the dragonfly Oberon better, but now seeing them both together I think I like the Tree of Life better! I think they both look so nice!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Those are both really lovely combos.  Of course the Oberon Butterfly cover is lovely too...


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

That skin is gorgeous and goes so well with both covers!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm LUSTING after that skin.  It would look so nice with my saddle Oberon too.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

what a perfect match i love that dragonfly one too.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Rhonda, both combinations look wonderful!  The colors of the butterflies on the skin go so well with both of the covers and the nature theme meshes perfectly as well. Your Kindle is perfectly accessorized no matter which cover you choose.  Enjoy!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I would love to have that skin!  It's gorgeous!!  I love the way it coordinates with both covers.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

These combos are both "very beautiful!"  You've done an awesome job of coordinating in your color choices! Love them!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

That blue dragonfly Oberon is just gorgeous!  The color matches the blue butterfly on skin perfectly.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Very very nice~


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

How do you decide which cover to use?  Both are beautiful!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Its not bad, but Ultimate is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

angelad said:


> Its not bad, but Ultimate is in the eye of the beholder


Well sure, I know that. It's the ultimate to ME.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------

